# More, More, More



## Wade E (Jul 3, 2009)

Do these hobbies ever stop. As you all know I have a pretty extensive wine collection and quite a bit of equipment to make it. Well Ive been getting more set up for beer making lately and again its all in the set up. Im going to the LHBS in a few to get 2 more corny kegs and a dble regulator for my C02 system cause I have sparkling wine that needs to be pressurized at a different level and beer that needs this also so im going to get that and hook it into my already existing reg. for 3 different pressures and then "T" off those for beers that will use the same pressures. That should be enough pressures for just about anything Ill ever need. As soon as I finish my next big side job Im going to buy a 10 gallon Brew pot for boiling with spigot and thermo and a 8 gallon HLT and use the crappy alum pot I have for crab boils and Turkey frying as I havent ever done that.


----------



## phatuna (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi Wade, a quick thought for your consideration on the brew pot:

I searched craigslist in my area and found somebody who had a used 15.5 Gal keg that they wanted out of their house. I went and picked it up at no charge.

I took it to my local high school metal shop and had the top cut off and a spigot drilled in. The cost to me was about $5 for the spigot parts and I had a stainless steel "keggle" which I can do full 10 gallon batches out of.


----------



## phatuna (Jul 14, 2009)

check this out (sorry for the additional posts, I need to get to 10 in order to post a link)


----------



## phatuna (Jul 14, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LthGdMk_avk[/ame]


----------



## Wade E (Jul 14, 2009)

Yep, Ive watched that before but dont see kegs around here much for free or even for cheap.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 15, 2009)

Finally I got the nerve up to drill through the back of the fridge to put my C02 tank outside the unit so now i have room for a 5th keg. I have 3 beers on tap now and the sparkling crab apple. Wifey still wont let me drill through the front for taps though, I dont know why not as its a spare that will never go upstairs as its got a few dings in it and why we got it so cheap. I had to drill 2 holes as I have two different pressures and didnt want to spend more money on reworking the system as i have both regulators attached to my tank.


----------



## Tom (Aug 15, 2009)

One Word!

*PICTURES ![/*SIZE]


----------



## Wade E (Aug 15, 2009)

Will do, tomorrow.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Tom (Aug 16, 2009)

Now to get 4 taps thru the door.

hint;
Tell SWMBO that it will save $$ by not opening the door when she get a beer


----------



## Wade E (Aug 16, 2009)

Hopefully she will give in eventually to the taps.


----------



## Tom (Aug 16, 2009)

I'll see if I can get a picture of mine soon so you can show her.


----------



## Tom (Aug 16, 2009)

OK show her this is what it can look like except X 2





[/IMG]


----------



## Wade E (Aug 16, 2009)

She knows what it would look like because Ive showed her some pics already of very very nice looking set ups to hopefully entice her but to no avail so far.


----------



## smurfe (Aug 16, 2009)

Did you silicone around the hole? I have since cleaned up my silicone smear after it had set and dried.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 16, 2009)

Tomorrows project as I thought I had some by wife used it on something and I really dont even want to know how much or where she put it! :<


----------



## Tom (Aug 16, 2009)

Good eyes Smurfe!
I didn't notice it was missing


----------



## Tom (Aug 16, 2009)

F Y I,
Here is another site that you can get wine box's for shipping.

http://www.spiritedshipper.com/index.html


----------

